# [off] Conseil choix NAS + disque dur

## jotake

Bonjour à tous, 

Je désire investir dans un NAS pour notamment permettre de centraliser mes données multimédia: video / musique / documents texte

Petit topo sur l'utilisation à domicile. Mon épouse et moi même avons chacun notre propre machine, elle sous windows seven, moi sous linux.

Nous souhaitons pourvoir indépendamment de la machine accéder à ses données très aisément, surtout pour madame qui veut que ça marche "out of the box".

Le truc parfait, serait donc un disque réseaux ou l'ont puissent écrire / lire chacun de note coté. J'ai donc pensé à un NAS

J'ai vu sur LDLC cette configuration, qu'en pensez vous ?

NAS - [url] http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00110427.html [/url]

4 disques [url] http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00095581.html [/url]

Qu'en est-il de la marque itachi pour les HDD ? j'ai toujours eu des segate ou samsung ?

Merci par avance.

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

Je ne suis pas sûr que les disques que tu envisages puissent convenir puisqu'ils sont au format 3.5".

D'après la description, le NAS est prévu pour des disque 2.5".

----------

## El_Goretto

Si tu te sens une âme un peu plus aventureuse, ya une "offre" spéciale pour une bécane de stockage 4 baie à 153€.

J'aurais pas déjà un home server et un NAS... j'aurais sûrement craqué.

Sinon, le syno, j'en ai mis un (710+) dans un cabinet médical, 500j d'uptime sans broncher, avant une MAJ du soft.

Et +1 pour ghoti, un NAS avec du 2,5 pouces, c'est un peu idiot, vu la capacité limitée des disques de cette taille (et leur prix). Autant en prendre un 3,5", quitte à acheter un adaptateur pour le/les disques 2,5" que tu aurais à recycler.

Perso j'ai réussi à ninja mon netgear RDNU2000 à 165€ lors d'une promo (2 slots 3,5" avec CPU atom), j'en suis très content (c'est plus rustique mais tout aussi "full featured" que des NAS plus haut de gamme (genre syno)).

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Si tu te sens une âme un peu plus aventureuse, ya une "offre" spéciale pour une bécane de stockage 4 baie à 153€.
> 
> J'aurais pas déjà un home server et un NAS... j'aurais sûrement craqué.
> 
> (...)

 

Hé mais c'est intéressant çà ! Colle tout à fait à mes besoins de solution pérenne de backup - thks  :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai qu'actuellement les gens ont plus d'attentes de "fonctionnalités" multimédia sur les NAS @home actuels mais dont je n'ai à vrai dire que faire personnellement... (i.e. ssh, rsync, 1 ou 2 bricoles en sus è basta - robuste, pas de maintenance, "à l'ancienne" quoi   :Mr. Green:  )

Je regarde depuis quelques temps déjà les syno 212*, RNDU2k et QNAP mais j'avais toujours l'optique de leur coller autre chose dessus (dans cette idée sur un buffalo p.e.) qui m'a un peu freiné mais c'est vrai qu'un freenas pourrait faire l'affaire en alternative...

Les 21db me semblent correct mais qu'en est-il de la conso de cette bestiole par rapport aux autres ?

Et btw, pourquoi "plus aventureuse" ? y'a des précédents ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les 21db me semblent correct mais qu'en est-il de la conso de cette bestiole par rapport aux autres ?
> 
> Et btw, pourquoi "plus aventureuse" ? y'a des précédents ?

 

Regarde les commentaires, y a des liens vers la doc constructeurs qui te donne plein d'infos. De mémoire, ya un mec qui a mesuré 40W pour 1 disque je crois (sauf qu'il dit pas en charge ou à vide). J'ai trouvé aussi un bench du CPU pour voir par rapport à un atom N330 (au hasard). Bref, c'est 30% plus rapide, mais globalement la plateforme pompe un peu plus (mais bon, ya 4 slots).

Le côté aventureux, c'est par rapport au NAS "prêt à l'emploi" avec son OS intégré  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

j'essaye en ce moment même de faire valider cet achat par mon agent Waf ...

 pas gagné mais j'y travaille dur pour remplacer mon homenas vieillissant au boitier imposant

----------

## boozo

Merci, j'avais juste pris le datasheet hp mais pas les specs.

Bon oué c'est Hp et un serveur à 4 slots mais pour un moëllon de 27x21x26 à 6kg sur la balance, c'est un gros poussin   :Razz: 

Sinon ils donnent 72W en pleine charge donc ce 40W ne me semble pas délirant ça reste le double des autres mais est-ce vraiment comparable (?)

----------

## El_Goretto

Tain, j'ai fait un travail sur moi même pendant 24h à me répéter "t'en as pas besoin, t'en as pas besoin"... et j'ai failli tout remettre en question à cause de vous  :Smile: 

J'ai même regardé comment réutiliser un contrôleur RAID PCIe... non, je serais fort, non, j'ai besoin d'un plus gros CPU sur une machine de ce type  :Smile: 

(et pis si je dois changer un truc, c'est d'abord mon routeur pour une grosse soekris).

Pour ceux qui comptent mettre un freenas dessus, ça m'intéresse, les retours d'expérience sur les perfs de ZFS sur la bestiole.

----------

## boozo

C'est vrai que la capacité d'évolution du produit est sympa ; bon je me pose toujours la question des 4 slots car je n'ai pas besoin de tant de place que çà quand je chiffre un peu... avec 2 baies je m'en sors largement - faudrait que je sois rai-so-nna-ble mais çà c'est pas gagné  :Laughing:  - et sinon le pb de la conso me titille aussi vu la future re-flambée à venir du prix du kWh... 

Btw pour les autres modèles de nas "classiques" : c'est intéressant à bidouiller pour mettre un freenas dessus ou il n'y a aucun gain/intérêt face à leurs OS natifs respectifs ?

[off]mes excuses à jotake pour le squatage en règle du topic[/off]

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et sinon le pb de la conso me titille aussi vu la future re-flambée à venir du prix du kWh... 

 

La conso, je me posais la question récemment justement, savoir si je devais envisager de changer mon desktop ou pas : en changeant pour une plateforme moderne par rapport à mon Core 2 Quad, je peux espérer gagner 50W (différence conso constatée entre chez moi et chez mes parents qui sont sur un core i5 récent pour la même utilisation, bref...). Et là, j'ai vite relativisé !

Tu mets tout ça en perspective : 50W, ça fait environ... 30€/an, en allumage 24/24 (au prix du kW aujourd'hui, avec mon contrat à 6kW heures creuses/pleines). Donc franchement, si ta plateforme qui consomme quelques watts de moins coute beaucoup plus cher ben... C'est pas rentable, même en planifiant une flambée du kW. Pour qu'un surcoût à l'achat soit vraiment rentabilisé sur la vie du PC (qui n'est pas de 10 ans, mais beaucoup moins...), il faut que ça consomme *beaucoup* moins... Et là, c'est pas gagné.

Donc attention à la basse conso, faut faire le calcul, potentiellement c'est bien joli, mais c'est une arnaque qui ne vaut pas le surcoût...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, quitte à squatter, je pose ma question: 

si le boitier fournit un câble SFF-8087 en sortie de son backplane pour connecter à la carte mère, et que j'ai un contrôleur (areca ARC1220) qui lui ne propose que des ports SATA standard et pas au format SFF-8087, vous pensez que je peux m'en sortir à avec un câble SATA(x4)/SFF-8087(x1) ? Je vais pas me retrouver avec 2 prises SFF-8087 mâle? Ça existe ce genre de câble avec la connectique SFF-8087 en femelle? 

J'ai pas réussi à trouver si on pouvait se passer du câble SFF-8087 intégré, pourtant sur le wiki ils référencent une carte RAID avec 2 ports SATA comme compatible (la Rosewill)... je suis paumé.

----------

## boozo

C'est juste je suis d'accord et je n'ai pas fait de calcul ni de tests wattmetre en main donc c'est plus psychologique mais sans tomber dans la chasse au watt sur le moindre composant comme un ingénieur de la nasa, c'est l'angle cummulatif et l'inflation des appareils qui m'interpelle plus qu'avant je dirais   :Wink:  (et le nombre de prises murales disponibles aussi   :Evil or Very Mad:  sans parler des spaghetti)

Je m'exagère sans doute un chouilla pour forcer le trait mais i.e. pour une installation familliale (classique) avec 2/3 desktop + 1 imprimante réseau + routeur + switch + box + serveur + onduleur + nas + htpc + tv + homecinéma + ...  même sans être en 7/24 sur tous les composants, à force mis bout-à-bout, si on n'y fait pas gaffe on doit pouvoir finir à 10€/mois non ?

Edit: @El_goretto : Ahaa! on voit déjà poindre la commande !   :Laughing: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Je m'exagère sans doute un chouilla ... si on n'y fait pas gaffe on doit pouvoir finir à 10€/mois non ? 

 

Hors abonnement (EDF Base 6kVA) : 10 € par mois = (((10 / 0,1225) / 30) / 24) = 113,40 Watt / h en 24/24 (une paille non ?   :Confused:  )

Je ne veux pas trop diverger sur l'énergie car celle demandée par la production de l'engin technique rentre aussi en ligne de compte avec celle puisée au portefeuille - je pense que les tablettes et les smartphones à tout va consomment beaucoup de la planète ; Une de mes limites c'est que je sais que l'abo 9 est plus cher ainsi que le prix du kilo associé donc niet. Si on lance un topic conso-specific avec ampèremètre sur l'oreille je suis pour++

Bref, je me suis laissé tenté par la bête que j'ai commandée ce matin avant de bien réflechir ... Will see   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon ils donnent 72W en pleine charge donc ce 40W ne me semble pas délirant ça reste le double des autres mais est-ce vraiment comparable (?)

 

Fully Loaded System output Wattage (W) 72.3 W / Efficiency (%) 70% = 103 Watts ; et la puissance absorbée peut monter à 185 W   :Rolling Eyes: 

En ne comptant que ce nas plein 7/24, tu t'exagères pas trop : on finit vers les 10€   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@pti-rem:> Je ne m'étais jamais risqué à faire ce genre de calcul - par crainte du résultat sans doute - et je vois pourquoi à la lumière de ton éclairage : ça commence à picoter pour la plateforme bureautique @home ; d'autant plus si chaque nouveau jouet qui l'intègre à un coût de fonctionnement de ce genre   :Crying or Very sad: 

Même s'il faut tout de même relativiser par rapport à l'usage réel effectif des équipements sur 1 an, je commence à avoir des pistes pour consolider ma fracture énergétique ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Fully Loaded System output Wattage (W) 72.3 W / Efficiency (%) 70% = 103 Watts 

 

Ben disons que c'est pas déconnant, parce que leur fully loaded, il l'est vraiment (cartes PCIe, disques, ODD, etc).

Ceci dit, oui, 70% de rendement sur une alim, bon, c'est pas top, faut reconnaître.

Beware, le bousin a vu son prix exploser chez le vendeur initial (douche froide, merci, merci,merciiii).

Mais si jamais vous décidez de monter un topic spécial énergie, ça m'intéresse  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *jotake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qu'en est-il de la marque itachi pour les HDD ? j'ai toujours eu des segate ou samsung ?
> 
> 

 

Quand j'ai besoin d'acheter un disque dur, je me préoccupe surtout de la durée de la garantie (5 ans c'est le must) et du prix. Après il faudrait plutôt voir au niveau du rapport prix / performances de transfert ainsi que de l'épaisseur qui jauge un peu la consommation qui est un point à ne pas négliger ; l'épaisseur peut aussi être importante pour le placement physique.

J'ai cru lire que le choix d'un disque dur pour un nas était soumis à plus de contraintes que pour un pc ; compatibilité certainement ? On peut prendre moins de risque en choisissant un pack nas+disque(s) validé.

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *pti-rem wrote:*   Fully Loaded System output Wattage (W) 72.3 W / Efficiency (%) 70% = 103 Watts  
> 
> Ben disons que c'est pas déconnant, parce que leur fully loaded, il l'est vraiment (cartes PCIe, disques, ODD, etc).
> 
> Ceci dit, oui, 70% de rendement sur une alim, bon, c'est pas top, faut reconnaître.
> ...

 

Itoo et vu que les prix flambent (je déteste ces pratiques ! dès qu'ils détectent une fréquence de commandes en augmentation, le prix s'enflamme *grrr* non mais est-ce que mon salaire augmente quand je bosse ?) => l'achat du bouzin en question n'est plus d'actualité donc je me demande si je ne vais pas investir dans un compteur de ce type (ou un autre si vous avez mieux) histoire de me faire encore plus mal  :Laughing: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je me demande si je ne vais pas investir dans un compteur de ce type (ou un autre si vous avez mieux) histoire de me faire encore plus mal 

 

J'ai payé un truc exactement de ce genre une poignée d'€ et je ne m'en sers plus (j'aurais mieux fait de manger une semaine de toast bien grillés le matin) : Il te suffit de posséder ou d'acquérir un multimètre qui fasse la mesure de l'intensité du courant alternatif (AC) ainsi que de bricoler proprement une rallonge à multiprise traditionnelle avec deux moitiés de fil à fiches banane et du scotch d'électricien. Tu place ton ampèremètre sur le calibre maximum (probablement 20 A) en série d'un des fils de ta multiprise (dégainer, couper un fil et y relier les deux demi-fil à fiche banane) où tu branches l'appareil à mesurer et avec une mesure précise à deux décimales, tu es à même de lire 10 ma ce qui représente (P=UxI) 220*0,01=2.2 Watts ; pour des mesures plus précises, tu peux passer sur le calibre inférieur sans le dépasser (fusible) ainsi qu'utiliser sur des multimètres plus perfectionnés des fonctions mini, maxi ou moyenne pour des mesures sur la durée.

Ces appareils de mesure de conso se prévalent d'arguments éconos mais valent bien trop cher et ne sont pas forcement très précis ou même robustes - la programmation des tarifs et des plages horaires est un enfer inutile ; les boutons sont minuscules ainsi que l'affichage et une fois branché c'est pas forcement bien facile à lire et à utiliser et ... ras-le-bol aidant, le bidule reste au placard ; en mp, je te l'envoie avec sa tite doc si tu veux tester.

Je reconnais que mon système n'est pas adapté pour des systèmes à consommation très variable ou ponctuelle forte dont on veut avoir une mesure sur la durée (plusieurs dizaines de jours / à différentes saisons) comme les frigos & congels ou d'autres ... mais pour commencer en économie d'énergie, il n'est vraiment pas utile d'investir trop. Tu peux trouver l'équivalent sur un bazar ou un marché pour bien moins de 10 €Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Aug 25, 2012 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

Bah c'était une idée comme çà parce qu'on en parle j'ai juste regardé ce qui existait ; après je mets ça avec le reste dans la pile des todo et autres bonnes idées et... je l'oublie   :Laughing:   et pis je sens qu'avec ce genre de truc à la maison je me créerais un trouble monomaniaque mais merci pour le feedback ^^

[off] @OP:> Mille excuses encore pour la digression ; la conso est certes un critère mais ce n'est pas le seul pour ce genre de bestiole - place aux autres -[/off]

----------

## El_Goretto

@boozo: j'ai pris un équipement de ce type à l'occasion d'une autre commande, mais pas à ce tarif là. Je crois que c'est le modèle à -30€ que j'ai.

Et +1 pti-rem, je ne l'utilise que pour les nouveaux équipements par curiosité, sinon... Par exemple, récemment j'ai pu constater que la fonction passthrough HDMI de mon ampli AV bouffait 20W "en veille", alors que sans, la conso n'est plus mesurable... Donc bon, moi je regrette pas mon achat dans un sens (loi de l'emmerdement minimal  :Smile: ).

----------

## jotake

Bonjour, 

@ghoti

Effectivement me suit un peu gouré dans le choix du disque... faut du 2.5 pouce, bien vu   :Cool: 

@El_Goretto

Merci pour cette info. Effectivement ce produit pourrait correspondre à mes attente, cependant faut trouver le temps d'installer l'os et de configurer un bon raid dessus.

Affaire à méditer.

D'autre part faut arriver à convaincre madame du réel intérêt de cet outil.... et oui une des joies du mariage   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boozo

Une question subsidiaire pour alimenter le off : comment se passe une migration de données et de plateforme avec un raid 1 ou 5 i.e. depuis ce type de matos ? (je ne parle pas de la reconstruction sur le même nas en cas de défaillance d'un ou plusieurs disques de la baie mais plus en cas de migration de plateforme si les besoins changent)

Je ne suis peut-être pas clair donc si par exemple on à un raid1 sur un syno et qu'on veux renouveler le produit vers un qnap en raid5 en conservant les disques (et les données) ?

Est-ce que le FS ou l'OS initial vs cible ont un impact ou seraient une contrainte forte ?

Y'a-t-il des choses à anticiper dès le choix du produit ou de l'install pour s'éviter de douloureuses déconvenues par la suite ?

C'est sans doute trivial comme question pour un sysadmin mais je ne suis pas en expert en la matière alors autant se renseigner à la source - et un point BP / methodo ne fait jamais de mal  :Smile: 

edit: Bon je me réponds pour partie après recherches, le raid dans ce sens là n'importe peu c'est juste très long mais le changement d'Os lui ce ne semble pas convenir...

----------

## pokstar

As tu déja entendu parler de FreeNas?

Sa s'install en 10 minutes, sa se configure en 20 minutes, et c'est trèes fiable. Le seul ik, c'est que sa roule sur un PC. Donc si tu as une vieille brouette qui traine donne lui un second soufle et install FreeNas dessu!

FYI

FreeNas est basé sur FreeBSD, et c'est gratuit  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, quitte à squatter, je pose ma question: 
> 
> si le boitier fournit un câble SFF-8087 en sortie de son backplane pour connecter à la carte mère, et que j'ai un contrôleur (areca ARC1220) qui lui ne propose que des ports SATA standard et pas au format SFF-8087, vous pensez que je peux m'en sortir à avec un câble SATA(x4)/SFF-8087(x1) ? Je vais pas me retrouver avec 2 prises SFF-8087 mâle? Ça existe ce genre de câble avec la connectique SFF-8087 en femelle? 
> 
> J'ai pas réussi à trouver si on pouvait se passer du câble SFF-8087 intégré, pourtant sur le wiki ils référencent une carte RAID avec 2 ports SATA comme compatible (la Rosewill)... je suis paumé.

 

Bon, je me réponds tout seul, oui, ce genre de câble existe, il faut chercher avec les mots clés: Discrete SATA to SFF-8087 Mini SAS Reverse breakout cable (ce qui fait l'inverse des câbles mini-SAS livrés avec les contrôleurs habituels).

Et du coup, euh, je suis faible, j'ai passé commande...

A moi le hotswap et la gestion sans soucis de n'importe quel HDD (plus tard)... niarkniark.

--

edit: c'est faux, car les 2 câbles (le reverse et celui du backplate d'HP) sont des "mâles"... Ca commence à sentir le lego, si jamais les adaptateurs SFF-8087 femelle/femelle existent...

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> ... et la gestion sans soucis de n'importe quel HDD ...

 

Pourquoi le HP NL40 ne pourrait-il pas reconnaître n'importe quel disque SATA qui serait plutôt de sa génération ? Et pourquoi donc la carte contrôleur base areca ARC1220 d'El_Goretto en reconnaîtrait nativement davantage ?

@El_Goretto : je te souhaite d'arriver à placer sans trop de probs ta rallonge "Discrete" dans le boitier du NL40

@nybody en mp : cède à bas coût ram samsung ecc 2gb d'origine nl40.

pour info : j'ai placé dans mon NL40 une Asus Xonar DX low profile sans problème hormis l'alimentation (style disquette pc) à fournir à la carte.Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Sep 14, 2012 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

@El_goretto:> T'as regardé là (en bas) ?

Edit: tiens d'ailleurs d'autres piochent au même endroit ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @El_goretto:> T'as regardé là (en bas) ?
> 
> Edit: tiens d'ailleurs d'autres piochent au même endroit ^^

 

Yep, je l'ai bien vu, je les ai contacté pas plus tard que cet aprem ^^

Parce que j'ai trouvé aussi une autre boutique avec un truc femelle/femelle, mais ça coûte 60$, sans photo, et euh, enfin bon, je les ai contacté aussi.

OFF/ma vie: le NL40 31W en idle avec le HDD livré, 43W avec 2 instances de cpuburn. J'ai fini l'install d'une hardened x86_64, et en mdev... Et ça marche bien on dirait (testé le hotplug USB de disque et clavier), LVM est content aussi.

Si le .config de la quenelle vous intéresse, je peux le fournir.

----------

## boozo

*Gnaaa* t'as pas besoin... *Gnaaa* pas craquer... (spice de pousse-au-crime va !  :Razz:  )

----------

